# Agnone information



## maddaston (Jun 26, 2014)

Would anyone be intimately familiar with Agnone, Molise, Italy? Such things as daily life (school for children, internet access, food shopping, etc.), along with other info such as utilities such as water, sewer, etc. Am interested in connecting with some one to enlighten me. Find the region nice and hoping to relocate in the next couple of years.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't know Agnone itself but know the general area well enough.

Internet make sure it available. Go to the telecom italia website and input the address on the coverage checker.

Food? Unless you're looking for something unusual you just follow everybody to the local shops.

Utilities all depend on usage. 

What attracts you to the area? Might be easier to answer starting from that point. Or for that matter what attracts you to Italy.


----------

